# leichtes Gepäck für den Alpen-X



## Dieselwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Postet doch mal eure Ideen und Erfahrungen für * leichtes * Alpen-X Gepäck.
Aber bitte sinnvoll und komplett !!!
Gepäcktransport oder Nackfahren gilt nicht 

Bei Packlisten * BITTE * jeweils Marke ggf. Modell und * Einzelgewichte * angeben.

Hier mal meine Packliste:

1310 Rucksack Deuter Trans Alp 30 (inkl. Kameratasche, einem Paket Tempos und Brillenputztüchern)
126gr -kleine Digi-Cam mit Neoprentasche (Tasche im Rucksackgewicht enthalten)
36 - Geldbeutel (---> ausgemistet und nur das nötigste drin)
81  Nokia Handy
11 Brillenputztücher (bereits im Rucksackgewicht enthalten !!!)
14 -Mag. Tabletten
11 -Autoschlüssel (wirklich nur ein einziger Schlüssel, kein ganzes Schlüsselbund)
254  VAUDE lange Gamaschen (nächsten mal genügen kurze)
308 -Gore Colibri Regenjacke
289 -Gore Colibri Regenhose
264 -dünner/eng anliegender Fleecepulli (Fleecepulli ist in der Wäsche; Ersatzweise dickes  Langarmtrikot)
43-lange Windstopper Handschuhe
29- Ultra BUFF Kopftuch (gegen die Sonne)
74- BOC Armlinge 
164 BOC Beinlinge
108  Pearl Izumi Zephr ultraleichte Windweste 
48 -winziges dünnes Handuch
294  VAUDE Trekkinghose dünne/sehr leichte 3/4 Stoffhose
126  NIKE T-Shirt
33  BOC Ersatzsocken
51 /Stück -zwei Unterhosen
79 -kleiner Microfaserbeutel mit micro-Tube Zahnpasta, Zahnbürste, meiner Medizin, micro-Tube Shampoo (ich rasiere mich eine Woche nicht)
780  12 Powerbars
* ---> 4573gr. *


----------



## thof (6. Januar 2009)

Entweder Du kennst die Route auswendig oder Du vertraust komplett GPS oder warum hast Du keine Karten dabei (oder trägt die Dein Kumpel)?
Mit Gepäck meinst Du nur den Rucksack? Was ist mit Werkzeug, Schlauch, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spargel (6. Januar 2009)

Was willst Du denn bei den 3 Kilo mit dem sackschweren Transalp Rucksack? Wenn ich mir die Liste so anschaue, dann müßte das durchaus in meinen kleinen Vaude Rucksack mit 18l passen, 460g leicht, also 850g leichter als Deiner. Mit dem bin ich schon zwei Transalps gefahren, natürlich ohne Gepäcktransport, war sogar noch 'n Schlafanzug drin - wobei ich den kleinen Rucksack jetzt nicht mehr einsetze, weil ich inzwischen mit großen Protektoren fahre.

ciao Christian


----------



## flyingscot (6. Januar 2009)

Also auf Sonnenschutzcreme und Gesäßcreme will ich auf einem Transalp nicht verzichten.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

thof schrieb:


> Entweder Du kennst die Route auswendig oder Du vertraust komplett GPS oder warum hast Du keine Karten dabei (oder trägt die Dein Kumpel)?
> Mit Gepäck meinst Du nur den Rucksack? Was ist mit Werkzeug, Schlauch, ...



Die Karten trägt meine Frau......
Spaß beiseite..... ich werde auch dieses Jahr eine geführte Tour fahren, weils 2008 so viel Spaß gemacht hat in der großen Gruppe.

Prinzipiell meine ich alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände für den Alpencross welche man mitnehmen muss.
Unterteilt in:
-Rucksack
-am Bike
-am Körper

Zu den beiden letzten Punkten werde ich ebenfalls noch was posten.....



Spargel schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn bei den 3 Kilo mit dem sackschweren Transalp Rucksack?



Leider zwingt mir mein Rücken ein Handicap auf welches nach einem Rucksack mit gutem Tragesystem verlangt. Dies ist auch mit der Grund weshalb ich beim Gewicht der Ausrüstung bzw. des Rucksackinhalts sehr geize.
Denn je leichter der Rucksack ist desto weniger Probleme bekomme ich mit meinem Rücken....
Außerdem mag ich es nicht wenn ich den gesamten Rucksack ausräumen muss nur weil ich eine Kleinigkeit suche.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Januar 2009)

Moin,
hast du die Gamaschen beim letzten Mal gebraucht? Halte ich eigentlich für verzichtbar (-254g).
Bevor ich 750g Energieriegel mitschleppe, kaufe ich die im Tal nach. Keine Hüttenübernachtung dabei? Sonst fehlen Hüttenschlafsack und Mini-Taschenlampe (wobei ich die auch als optional einstufen würde).

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Die Karten trÃ¤gt meine Frau...


dann ist dein liste ja kaum "sinnvoll und komplett"...

ansonsten:
wirklich leicht ist sie auch nicht. der rucksack ist ja geradezu aus blei...

von deiner liste ausgehend und ohne intensiv zu suchen:
363g â inov-8 RACE ELITE 25
126gr -kleine Digi-Cam ohne Tasche 
36 - Geldbeutel (---> ausgemistet und nur das nÃ¶tigste drin)
81 â Nokia Handy
110g â RaidLight Gamaschen STOP RUN
180 â Patagonia Specter Pullover
170 â MONTANEÂ® Atomic DT Hose
ca. 200 â Powerstretch oder Merino: mehr WÃ¤rme / g als Fleece
43-lange Windstopper Handschuhe
164 âBOC Beinlinge
100 â Featherlite VÃ©lo Gilet
48 â winziges dÃ¼nnes Handtuch
295 â Arcteryx Palisade full length (dafÃ¼r 1g mehr ) 
120 â Montane Bionic (6g gespart!!)
33 â BOC Ersatzsocken
51 /StÃ¼ck -zwei Unterhosen
79 -kleiner Microfaserbeutel mit micro-Tube Zahnpasta, ZahnbÃ¼rste, meiner Medizin (= Paracetamol gegen SÃ¤uferbirne), micro-Tube Shampoo (ich rasiere mich eine Woche nicht)
= 2199g

mit powerbarquatsch
= 2979g, also 1,5kg gespart


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2009)

- kein sonnenhut, sondern ein weisser helm
- keine gamaschen, sondern gore-socken
- keine mag.-tabletten
- kurze regenhose
- nur ein paar handschuhe (langfinger), keine zusätzlichen mit windstopper o.ä. 

plus sitzcreme, werkzeug, schlauch


----------



## Alpennomade (7. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr so wenig Kondition, oder warum ist euch das Gewicht so wichtig?


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2009)

wer ist das kollektive subjekt?


----------



## powderJO (7. Januar 2009)

GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist ein leichter Rucksack ja toll â aber um jedes Gramm feilschen halte ich doch fÃ¼r Ã¼bertrieben. Wenn ich zu gemÃ¼tlichen Tagestouren mit meiner Freundin aufbreche, wiegt mein Rucksack mit Sicherheit schon mehr als hier mancher Transalp Rucksack. Alleine die 3 Liter Deuter Blase, die 3 bis 4 Salamis, das StÃ¼ck Rinderschinken und der halbe HÃ¼ttenkÃ¤se bringen das Gewicht locker. Bei der Transalp lasse ich die Blase natÃ¼rlich weg â aber auf eine ordentliche Verpflegung wÃ¼rde ich bei einer Transalp auf keinen Fall verzichten. Das heiÃt: HÃ¼ttenkÃ¤se, Schinken oder Ã¤hnliches sind immer dabei. Ist ja eine GenuÃtour â und Riegel und Gels haben doch damit sicher nix zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpennomade (7. Januar 2009)

polo schrieb:


> wer ist das kollektive subjekt?


 
In deiner Aufstellung fehlen übrigens die *regendichten* Klamotten.


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> In deiner Aufstellung fehlen Ã¼brigens die regendichten Klamotten.



erstens kann man drÃ¼ber streiten, wie dicht die klamotten zum beiken sein mÃ¼ssen, 
und zweitens: 
"The Patagonia Specter pullover shell is one of the lightest fully waterproof/breathable jackets on the market.
The Specter jacket is also one of the most breathable jackets on the market because itâs made from Patagoniaâs H2No Storm membrane and with stitch-free, âweldedâ seams that donât require any non-breathable seam tape..."

und als hose dir kurzen alp-x shorts statt der colibri.


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> In deiner Aufstellung fehlen übrigens die *regendichten* Klamotten.



nein


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist ein leichter Rucksack ja toll  aber um jedes Gramm feilschen halte ich doch für übertrieben. Wenn ich zu gemütlichen Tagestouren mit meiner Freundin aufbreche, wiegt mein Rucksack mit Sicherheit schon mehr als hier mancher Transalp Rucksack. Alleine die 3 Liter Deuter Blase, die 3 bis 4 Salamis, das Stück Rinderschinken und der halbe Hüttenkäse bringen das Gewicht locker. Bei der Transalp lasse ich die Blase natürlich weg  aber auf eine ordentliche Verpflegung würde ich bei einer Transalp auf keinen Fall verzichten. Das heißt: Hüttenkäse, Schinken oder ähnliches sind immer dabei. Ist ja eine Genußtour  und Riegel und Gels haben doch damit sicher nix zu tun.



halte ich auch für übertrieben, mache ich auch nicht. dieselwiesel hat damit angefangen, und seine liste ist halt nicht leicht.
ansonsten fehlt natürlich noch der flachmann, der bei mir mit 350g (voll) ordentlich reinhaut.


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2009)

ach so: 
ich fahr übrigens immer mit trinkblase statt wasserflasche. das knappe kilo mehr oder weniger find ich nicht weiter tragisch.
am rad ist gar nichts befestigt - das stört nur, klappert oder nervt 

ohne wasser im rucksack und ohne obige leichtbau-versuche komm ich da auf knapp 6 kilo für ne gute woche, das ist okay.


----------



## Alpennomade (7. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> erstens kann man drüber streiten, wie dicht die klamotten zum beiken sein müssen,
> und zweitens:
> "The Patagonia Specter pullover shell is one of the lightest fully waterproof/breathable jackets on the market.
> The Specter jacket is also one of the most breathable jackets on the market because its made from Patagonias H2No Storm membrane and with stitch-free, welded seams that dont require any non-breathable seam tape..."
> ...


 
OK. 

Auf dem deutschen Markt gibt es so etwas anscheinend nicht. Bestellt ihr das über das Internet?

Meine Meinungs: Regenklamotten müssen dicht sein. Und eben möglichst atmungsaktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (7. Januar 2009)

die hat patagonia - glaube ich - nur im sommer im programm, sonst halt haglöfs oz. derzeit übrigens - wie alles eigentlich - wird die dir bei den briten hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> Auf dem deutschen Markt gibt es so etwas anscheinend nicht. Bestellt ihr das über das Internet?


Patagonia 
Leopoldstr. 47
80802 München
089 399299 




Alpennomade schrieb:


> Meine Meinungs: Regenklamotten müssen dicht sein. Und eben möglichst atmungsaktiv.


 dicht und möglichst atmungsaktiv heisst: du wirst bergauf von innen nass, da es kein wasserdichtes material gibt, das alles nach aussen lässt. 
alternative: nicht 100% wasserdicht, aber atmungsaktiver, das hat einen deutlich breiteren einsatzbereich.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (7. Januar 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Moin,
> hast du die Gamaschen beim letzten Mal gebraucht? Halte ich eigentlich fÃ¼r verzichtbar (-254g).
> Bevor ich 750g Energieriegel mitschleppe, kaufe ich die im Tal nach. Keine HÃ¼ttenÃ¼bernachtung dabei? Sonst fehlen HÃ¼ttenschlafsack und Mini-Taschenlampe (wobei ich die auch als optional einstufen wÃ¼rde).
> 
> ...



Die Gamaschen hab ich beim letzten mal mehr als einmal gebraucht und fand sie extrem parktisch. Aber wie schon gesagt, kurze Gamaschen genÃ¼gen auch.
Ich nehm lieber alle Riegel mit, ist mir lieber so....
Den HÃ¼ttenschlafsack habe ich tatsÃ¤chlich in der Auflistung vergessen.....
Mini-Taschenlampe brauche ich nicht.... hab ja schlieÃlich ein Handy dabei 



polo schrieb:


> dann ist dein liste ja kaum "sinnvoll und komplett"...
> 
> ansonsten:
> wirklich leicht ist sie auch nicht. der rucksack ist ja geradezu aus blei...



LieÃ meine Postings mal komplett durch, dann erfÃ¤hrst du auch den Grund dafÃ¼r....

EDIT:

Hier mal der Rest der Liste:
1310 âRucksack Deuter Trans Alp 30 (inkl. Kameratasche, einem Paket Tempos und BrillenputztÃ¼chern)
126gr -kleine Digi-Cam mit Neoprentasche (Tasche im Rucksackgewicht enthalten)
36 - Geldbeutel (---> ausgemistet und nur das nÃ¶tigste drin)
81 â Nokia Handy
11 âBrillenputztÃ¼cher (bereits im Rucksackgewicht enthalten !!!)
14 -Mag. Tabletten
11 -AutoschlÃ¼ssel (wirklich nur ein einziger SchlÃ¼ssel, kein ganzes SchlÃ¼sselbund)
110 â RaidLight Gamaschen STOP RUN  http://www.racelite.de/shop:showarticle:RaidLight_Gamaschen_STOP_RUN
308 -Gore Colibri Regenjacke
289 -Gore Colibri Regenhose
264 -dÃ¼nner/eng anliegender Fleecepulli (Fleecepulli ist in der WÃ¤sche; Ersatzweise dickes Langarmtrikot)
43-lange Windstopper Handschuhe
29- Ultra BUFF Kopftuch (gegen die Sonne)
74- BOC Armlinge
164 âBOC Beinlinge
108 â Pearl Izumi Zephr ultraleichte Windweste
48 -winziges dÃ¼nnes Handuch
294 â VAUDE Trekkinghose dÃ¼nne/sehr leichte 3/4 Stoffhose
126 â NIKE T-Shirt
33 â BOC Ersatzsocken
51 /StÃ¼ck -zwei Unterhosen
79 -kleiner Microfaserbeutel mit micro-Tube Zahnpasta, ZahnbÃ¼rste, meiner Medizin, micro-Tube Shampoo (ich rasiere mich eine Woche nicht)
780 â 12 Powerbars
127-HÃ¼ttenschlafsack "Outdoor"

---> 4556gr. 


Am Bike:
-Mini-Pumpe
-zwei Paar Ersatz BremsbelÃ¤ge, Reifenheber, zwei (leichte) ErsatzschlÃ¤uche, kleiner Lappen, kleines FlÃ¤schchen Ãl, Micro-Multitool, KettenstÃ¼ck und KettenschloÃ
-eine 0,75 Liter Trinkflasche

An mir:
-Schuhe
-kurze Radhose
-Socken
-Funktionsunterhemd
-kurzes Trikot
-kurze Bike-Handschuhe
-Helm
-Brille


----------



## Trailhunterer (7. Januar 2009)

Powerbar hat für dich schon mal mitgedacht, und dein riegel gesamtgewicht um schlappe 60 gr. gedrückt, also 720 gr.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (7. Januar 2009)

polo schrieb:


> 363g  inov-8 RACE ELITE 25



Das Gewicht ist natürlich geil....
Wie fährt es sich denn mit dem Rucksack???
Ist die Wasserdichtigkeit gegeben???? dazu gibts leider keine Infos auf der Homepage... http://www.inov-8.com/Products-Detail.asp?PG=PG2&P=5050973037&L=26


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist natürlich geil....
> Wie fährt es sich denn mit dem Rucksack???


keine ahnung. ist aber eines der standardrucksäcke bei diversen mountain marathons. außerdem ist das tragegestell bei dem gesamtgewicht vollkommen wurscht. daher könnte man vielleicht noch bei golite gucken, die haben vermutlich noch leichtere.


Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Ist die Wasserdichtigkeit gegeben???? dazu gibts leider keine Infos auf der Homepage... http://www.inov-8.com/Products-Detail.asp?PG=PG2&P=5050973037&L=26


wohl nicht. daher: große mülltüte = + 25g


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2009)

wiegt ihr auch immer eure mülltüten ab?


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2009)

ja. die ultraleichten taugen nix, sondern entleeren sich von allein im treppenhaus.


----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2009)

Die schweren lassen sich im Treppenhaus aber weniger gut um die Kurven bringen, das Handling lässt zu wünschen übrig.

@dubbel: Der Hase verwirrt, was ist mit dem Yeti passiert?

grüße
jan


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2009)

der hase stiert eigentlich voller begeisterung auf das grüne häkchen, müßte aber noch gespiegelt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2009)

entschuldigung. 

ich dachte, weil ja bald ostern ist...


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> An mir:
> -Schuhe
> -kurze Radhose
> -Socken
> ...



Und Du willst eine Woche in den gleichen stinkenden Klamotten biken? Buaaa, die armen Gruppenteilnehmer.


----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2009)

Spießer 

Vollkommen problemlos mit einer Woche gleiche Bikeklamotten. Jeden zweiten Tag einfach mal durchspülen, evtl mit Shampoo reicht meistens schon. Ansonsten ein Hotel auf der Route suchen was die Klamotten wäscht. 


grüße


----------



## Dieselwiesel (7. Januar 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Und Du willst eine Woche in den gleichen stinkenden Klamotten biken? Buaaa, die armen Gruppenteilnehmer.



Da war ich nicht der einzige 
Und wie jan84 schon sagte.... man kann die Klamotten auch mal waschen.
Die Hotels sind ohnehin schon auf Biker eingestellt, da gibt man seine Sachen bei Ankunft ab und hat sie nach dem Abendessen oder spätestens am nächsten morgen frisch gewaschen zurück.
Auch in Hütten kann man die Problemlos auswaschen.

Das ist mir lieber als Ersatzklamotten mitzuschleppen und diese während 7 Tagen nicht zu waschen....
Aber jeder wie er mag....


----------



## Jocki (7. Januar 2009)

Nenne dieses gute Stück seit 3 Wochen mein Eigen. 785g leicht 30l Volumen und sitzt extrem gut und fest. Die Fronttaschen (beim Laufen echt praktisch) kann man einfach abmontieren.
Auf Skitouren hat er sich bis jetzt sehr gut bewährt. Leider noch nicht am Bike probiert, sollte ahttp://www.raidlight.com/boutique_us/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=ACC004_copie&type=77&code_lg=lg_us&num=0ber nicht am Helm anstoßen.


----------



## besos (7. Januar 2009)

Hängt sicherlich davon ab, wie hart der Einzelne im Nehmen ist.
Ich persönlich bin froh, wenn man bei frühem Regenwetter spätestens zu mittag wieder was trockenes anziehen kann, auch wenns dann nicht lange hält. Aber das hilft immerhin eine ekelhafte Etappe duchzustehen.

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt auch zu mühsam immer nach Waschmaschine zu fragen. Wenns denn mal sein muß, dann von Hand mit Duschgel und zum Trocknen der Handtuchtrick. Aber ich geb zu, das kann nach einem anstengenden Regentag richtig in Arbeit ausarten 

PS: Hier mal die letzte Packliste. Bei den Einzelgewichten können durchaus ein paar Fehler sein. Vielleicht nicht die leichteste, aber effektiv.

Am Mann:		gr
1	Trikot kurz	150
1	Bikehose kurz	220
1	Paar Socken	60
1	Paar Bike-Schuhe	990
1	Handschuhe kurz	25
1	Sonnenbrille	25
2	Kontaktlinsen	5
1	Helm	300
		1775

Auf dem Rücken:		
1	Rucksack	1280
2	Plastikbeutel 	10
1	Geldbeutel + Ausweis	190
1	Päckchen Taschentücher	60
1	Handy	120
1	Kamera mit Ladegerät	340
5	Energieriegel	300
1	Plastiktüte:	20
1	 Ersatztrikot kurz	150
1	 kurze Bikehose	170
1	 Unterhemd	10
2	 Armlinge	70
2	 Beinlinge	150
1	 Paar Handschuhe lang	100
1	 Westenjacke + Ärmel	350
1	 Stück Schnur 4m	10
1	Plastiktüte:	20
1	 Zip-Off Hose + Hosenbeine	460
1	 T-Shirt freizeit	150
1	 Paar Filzschlappen	60
2	 Paar Ersatzsocken	120
1	 normale Unterhose	25
1	Plastiktüte:	20
1	 Regenjacke	480
1	 Regencape	5
1	 Regenhose	290
1	Erste Hilfe Tasche:	55
1	 Verbandspäckchen groß	25
1	 Verbandstuch	15
2	 Verbandspäckchen mittel	25
2	 Mullbinden 8cm breit	20
1	 Rolle Heftpflaster	25
1	 Rettungsdecke	65
1	 Heftpflaster	10
5	 Kompressen 10x10cm	20
1	 Dose Sprüverband	100
1	 Wundcreme 	100
1	 Zovirax	10
1	 Desinfektionsmittel	50
10	 Aspirin 500	5
8	 Imoflora	5
1	Stoffbeutel:	50
1	 Schlafshort	110
1	 Schlafshirt	150
1	 kleines Handtuch	100
1	 Zahnbürste	10
1	 Rasierer	5
1	 Päckchen Taschentücher	30
1	Gehöhrschutz	5
1	 Hautcreme	100
1	 Sixtus Gesäßsalbe	80
1	 Satz Kontaktlinsen	50
15	 Feuchte Tücher	50
		6230

Am Fahrrad:		
1	Roadbookhalter	80
1	Luftpumpe	140
1	Uhr/Höhenmesser/Tacho	30
1	Wasserflasche voll	1000
1	Satteltasche:	90
1	 Flickzeug 	20
2	 Reifenheber	20
1	 Ersatzschlauch	190
1	 Ersatzteile	60
1	 Taschenmesser	100
		1730

Aufteilen:		
1	Tube Zahnpasta	
1	Sonnencreme	
1	Werkzeug/Multitool 
1	Kabelbinder + Klebeband	
1	Erste Hilfe Kasten	
1	Ölfläschchen	
1	Rücklicht	
	Landkarten	
1	Fahrradschloß	
1	Duschgel	
1	Taschenlampe/Stirnlampe	
1	Schreibzeug	
1	Roadbook


----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2009)

10 aspirin? Was hast du vor ?

grüße
jan


----------



## besos (7. Januar 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> 10 aspirin? Was hast du vor ?



Naja, die wiegen doch nichts.... Ach jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst. Ne ne, soweit kommts noch.

Grüße,

Besos


----------



## Ronja (8. Januar 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Nenne dieses gute Stück seit 3 Wochen mein Eigen. 785g leicht 30l Volumen und sitzt extrem gut und fest. Die Fronttaschen (beim Laufen echt praktisch) kann man einfach abmontieren.
> Auf Skitouren hat er sich bis jetzt sehr gut bewährt. Leider noch nicht am Bike probiert, sollte ahttp://www.raidlight.com/boutique_us/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=ACC004_copie&type=77&code_lg=lg_us&num=0ber nicht am Helm anstoßen.



Hi, Jocki, was ist das denn für ein Rucksack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (8. Januar 2009)

bild => rechts klick => grafik anzeigen: http://www.aarnpacks.com/products/images/MMside06web.jpg
in d: http://www.racelite.de/shop:showarticle:Aarn_Marathon_Magic_33_Liter


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Januar 2009)

besos schrieb:


> Hängt sicherlich davon ab, wie hart der Einzelne im Nehmen ist.
> Ich persönlich bin froh, wenn man bei frühem Regenwetter spätestens zu mittag wieder was trockenes anziehen kann, auch wenns dann nicht lange hält. Aber das hilft immerhin eine ekelhafte Etappe duchzustehen.
> 
> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt auch zu mühsam immer nach Waschmaschine zu fragen. Wenns denn mal sein muß, dann von Hand mit Duschgel und zum Trocknen der Handtuchtrick. Aber ich geb zu, das kann nach einem anstengenden Regentag richtig in Arbeit ausarten
> ...



Hallo, das scheint mir bisher die realistischste Packliste zu sein...da höre ich zumindest heraus das er sich Gedanken gemacht hat bei der Zusammenstellung.

Alles andere hier aufgelistete incls. den Produktbeschreibungen halte ich für "halbfertigen" MIST.

wer schon einmal ne Transalp gemacht hat mit hohen Anteil an Regentagen und evtl. Schneefall auf 2500mtr. wird es selbst wissen das es mit diesen SPAR-Säcken nicht oder zumindest nicht ausreichend funktioniert. 

Wenn man von dauerhaften 25° und Sonne ausgeht brauche ich nur einen Tagesrucksack..das ist klar.

Aber...wer in dem Urlaub wirklich ein bischen, aber auch nur ein kleines bischen Komfort haben möchte, wird um viele Dinge die das tägliche miteinander auf der Tour verbinden, mehr brauchen als einen Sack von 4,5kg.

Ersatzteile braucht jeder mal, Speichen, Nippel, Schaltauge, E-Beläge (vor allem im Regen NÖTIG)

Teure Radklamotten a la ASSOS möchte ich nicht in irgendeine Maschine waschen lassen von Gr. L auf XS....

In vielen Hütten und Hotels sind in der Sommerzeit keine Heizungen in BETRIEB, trocknen in dem Fall auf dem Zimmer fast unmöglich.

Deshalb Ersatzhose...ist auch nützlich nach einem Abflug..es macht sich nicht sonderlich GUT mit herunter gerissenen Hosenfetzen weiter zu fahren wo der halbe Arsch raushängt...

Für Abends sollte es doch schon extra Schuhwerk sein, plus Hose und Shirt....finde ich zumindest...

Körperpflege finde ich wichtig, manche stinken schon beim hinterher fahren so fürchterlich nach Schweiß.....EKELHAFT nur einmal..!

Einen Rucksack bis ca. 800g halte ich für Schwachsinnig auch vom Tragekomfort her, und ohne eine gescheite Aufteilung ist es wirklich MIST..man findet im Fall der Fälle NIX mehr, alles ist feucht und klamm, teilweise verschmutzt vom Wechselbad der Witterungsgefühle....Regenklamotten an/ausziehen, Überschuhe sauber anziehen, dreckig und durchnässt wieder verstauen.....
Regenjacke anziehen bei 5° grad auf dem Pass darunter ein langes Trikot oder das Abendfleece schützt vor dem auskühlen....im Tal umziehen/ausziehen....nasse Klamotten verstauen weiterfahren....
so sieht es doch meistens aus..... dazu kommt noch der Gruppen Zeitdruck...!!


Noch was.. wie bekomme ich denn hier einen excel Datei eingestellt..??


----------



## Alpennomade (8. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> nasse Klamotten verstauen weiterfahren....
> so sieht es doch meistens aus..... dazu kommt noch der Gruppen Zeitdruck...!!


 
Mich beschleicht in diesem Thread auch langsam das Gefühl, dass die absoluten Gewichtsfetischisten hier bei ihren Gruppenreise einen Gepäcktransport dabei hatten, aus dem sie dann abends in vollen Zügen genießen konnten. 

Das würde auch erklären, warum der Kollege keine Ersatz-Bike-Klamotten angegeben hat. 

PS: Excel geht anscheinend nicht. Evtl. als pdf konvertieren und dann anhängen.


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2009)

mich beschleicht eher das gefühl, daß viele mtbler verwöhnte weicheier sind.
nochmal: ich treibe die sache mit dem ultraleicht sicherlich nicht ernst. aber pauschalaussagen, daß rucksäcke unter 800g oder leichte klamotte nichts taugen, sind schwachsinn.


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> das scheint mir bisher die realistischste Packliste zu sein...da höre ich zumindest heraus das er sich Gedanken gemacht hat bei der Zusammenstellung.
> Alles andere hier aufgelistete incls. den Produktbeschreibungen halte ich für "halbfertigen" MIST.



starker tobak: bisher also gut 30 inkompetente antworten, nur weil einige nicht deine ansichten teilen?


----------



## Alpennomade (8. Januar 2009)

Ja, natürlich gibt es super Sachen, die leicht sind und funktionieren. Ich optimiere ja auch an meinem Kram und stecke nur das Nötigste ein. 

Wenn aber einer argumentiert (nicht du) dass er keine Wechselklamotten benötigt, muss man sich schon mal fragen, ob dessen Tips wirklich so verläßlich sind.

Den Einwand, dass bei einem Leichtrucksack wahrscheinlich die Fachunterteilung für naß/trocken fehlt, halte ich für berechtigt. Man müsste sich das 800 Gramm Modell mal genauer anschauen, aber das wäre tatsächlich auch für mich ein Ausschlußkriterium.

Ansonsten: wenn er funktioniert, sind die 800 Gramm genial und preiswert ist er auch noch. Nur fehlt mir der Glaube noch an dessen Funktionalität fürs MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrProd (8. Januar 2009)

Im Anhang mal meine vorläufige Gepäckplanung von meiner letzten und auch ersten Alpenüberquerung. Bin halt Diabetiker und hab da zur vorsicht mal bisschen mehr Verpflegung eingeplant. Das nächste mal nehm ich aber weniger mit, das klappt auch so dann ganz gut. Werkzeug und Karten hatten teilweise meine Brüder noch auf den Schultern. Ohne Gesäßcreme würde ich mir sowas nie im leben antun.

@ Die Leute die meinen, dass das Gewicht egal sei, kann ich nur sagen, dasses schon ein wenig krass wird im Bezug auf Rückenschmerzen oder wenn man wieder halb den Berg zurückrollt, von wo man gekommen, ist wenn man 3000 Höhenmeter am tag reißt


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2009)

fachunterteilung naß-trocken ist natürlich das zentale kriterium für mtb-funktionalität  
die extremisten würden einen 30er rucksack bei 800g als viel zu schwer beschimpfen.

es soll jeder kaufen und mitnehmen, was er will. wenn ich aber sehe, was im leichtbauforum für ein fetischismus betrieben wird, die gleichen leute aber z.t. mit ultraschweren mtbklamotten und -ausrüstung unterwegs sind, dann wird's lächerlich


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Januar 2009)

polo schrieb:


> mich beschleicht eher das gefühl, daß viele mtbler verwöhnte weicheier sind.
> nochmal: ich treibe die sache mit dem ultraleicht sicherlich nicht ernst. aber pauschalaussagen, daß rucksäcke unter 800g oder leichte klamotte nichts taugen, sind schwachsinn.



Weichei mäßig finde ich ne Transalp ersteinmal nicht, vor allem ohne Gepäcktransaport nicht...

Leichte Sachenm taugen nur bedingt...
bsp. Regensachen...da taugen die leichten Jacken unter 200g wirklich NIX....die langen Hosen wie beschrieben unter 200g natürlich auch nicht...vor allem ohne Gesäßverstärkung taugen die nix..!

oder zumindestens nicht lange..!

Ich habe bisher noch keinen 25/30ltr. Rucksack gesehen und getragen der einem Deuter Transalpine auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen konnte..!

habe hier einen DEUTER Speedlite 30 liegen mit ca. 730g der taugt NIX..!


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2009)

von welchen hosen, jacken, rucksäcken (abgesehen vom speedlite) redest du?


----------



## Alpennomade (8. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> starker tobak: bisher also gut 30 inkompetente antworten, nur weil einige nicht deine ansichten teilen?


 
Würde ich nicht so sehen. 

Ich habe schon so viele Reden hören, wie leicht doch deren Rucksack ist, und auf was sie nicht alles verzichten können. 

Auf der Tour waren das dann die Typen, die als erste ankamen und nach Werkzeug, Clickie-Schrauben, Bremsbeläge oder Verbandszeug fragten und ihre Regenklamotten in die Tonne klopften, weil die 15 Jahre alten Leichtgewichte doch nicht mehr so toll waren.  

Hinterher amüsierten sie sich trotzdem, wie schwer doch der Rucksack der anderen ist. Fazit: schleppe deinen Scheiß demnächst selber mit, lautet dann die passende Antwort, wenn was fehlt.


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2009)

nur, weil man bei dem mitgeschleppe auf's gewicht achtet, heißt das nicht, daß man ersatzteile vergißt oder funktionalität mißachtet.


----------



## Jocki (8. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Einen Rucksack bis ca. 800g halte ich für Schwachsinnig auch vom Tragekomfort her, und ohne eine gescheite Aufteilung ist es wirklich MIST..man findet im Fall der Fälle NIX mehr, alles ist feucht und klamm, teilweise verschmutzt vom Wechselbad der Witterungsgefühle....Regenklamotten an/ausziehen, Überschuhe sauber anziehen, dreckig und durchnässt wieder verstauen.....
> Regenjacke anziehen bei 5° grad auf dem Pass darunter ein langes Trikot oder das Abendfleece schützt vor dem auskühlen....im Tal umziehen/ausziehen....nasse Klamotten verstauen weiterfahren....
> so sieht es doch meistens aus..... dazu kommt noch der Gruppen Zeitdruck...!!
> 
> ...


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2009)

ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mich mal auf die seite der leichtbauer schlagen muss, aber mal im ernst: 
Scalpel3000 - was du von dir gibst, ist doch das totale gegenteil einer differenzierten antwort.
wenn du schreibst, dass der rest hier halbfertigen mist postet, dann führ doch mal deine packliste auf.


----------



## jan84 (8. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn aber einer argumentiert (nicht du) dass er keine Wechselklamotten benötigt, muss man sich schon mal fragen, ob dessen Tips wirklich so verläßlich sind.[...]



Was Wechselklamotten (Bikeklamotten) angeht ist es meiner Meinung / Erfahrung nach letztendlich nur eine Frage der Sicherheit die man haben möchte. 
Ich weiss, dass mir normalerweise (bisher) keine Hosen spontan kaputtgehen, also nehme ich nur eine Radhose mit. Wenns die dann doch erwischt gibts für den Rest der Tour halt kein Polster mehr und es wird in der langen (Berg-)Hose weitergefahren. Ist zwar einen Ticken unbequemer, ich weiss aber, dass es für mich pers. ohne allzugroße Probleme geht. "Obenrum" ist man mit Unterhemd, kurzem Trikot, langem Trikot, dickem Trikot und Windjacke meiner Erfahrung nach auch ausreichend bedient. Der einzige Grund für Wechselklamotten wäre hier eine mögliche Geruchsbelästigung, was aber kein Problem ist wenn man die Sachen abends ausspült. Dabei hatte ich bisher erst einmal den Fall, dass der Kram am nächsten morgen noch etwas Klamm war (Hose & das dicke Trikot), das zieht man dann halt schon vorm Frühstück an (der Fall kommt eh nur auf der Hütte vor, in Hotel/Pension wirds immer trocken) und dann is das auch warm wenns danach bei 0° rausgeht .

Was ich pers. garnicht verstehen kann ist wie man ohne gescheite Abendklamotten (lange Hose, tshirt & was flauschiges für oben und gescheite Schuhe) auf Tour gehen kann. DEN "Komfort" möchte ich z.B nicht missen und damit hat fürn Notfall auch nochn gewisses Klamottenbackup für die Tour. 

grüße
jan


----------



## powderJO (8. Januar 2009)

ich habe mir jetzt extra einen leichteren rucksack als den deuter transalp gekauft, damit ich nächstes mal zu dem schinken, käse und brot noch krieg & frieden mitnehmen kann. etwas abendlektüre braucht doch jeder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpennomade (8. Januar 2009)

Ein Freund von mir schleppt immer Cola-Dosen zig Tausen HM hoch. Er sagt, dass es nichts besseres gibt, also oben Cola zu saufen. 

Ist halt kein Bier-Trinker.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (8. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> Mich beschleicht in diesem Thread auch langsam das Gefühl, dass die absoluten Gewichtsfetischisten hier bei ihren Gruppenreise einen Gepäcktransport dabei hatten, aus dem sie dann abends in vollen Zügen genießen konnten.
> 
> Das würde auch erklären, warum der Kollege keine Ersatz-Bike-Klamotten angegeben hat.



Wenn du einen Veranstalter findest der Gepäcktransport auf die Hütten anbietet dann sag Bescheid...




Alpennomade schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir schleppt immer Cola-Dosen zig Tausen HM hoch. Er sagt, dass es nichts besseres gibt, also oben Cola zu saufen.
> 
> Ist halt kein Bier-Trinker.



Öhm.....
Geld ist leichter als Cola-Dosen, vor allem wenn mans auf große Scheine druckt. Damit kann man sich dann auf den Hütten sogar Cola kaufen!!
Und als Back-up für Klopapier funktioniert das auch


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mich mal auf die seite der leichtbauer schlagen muss, aber mal im ernst:
> Scalpel3000 - was du von dir gibst, ist doch das totale gegenteil einer differenzierten antwort.
> wenn du schreibst, dass der rest hier halbfertigen mist postet, dann führ doch mal deine packliste auf.



hab ich im ansatz ja schon einmal hier gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5452148&postcount=69

aber für alle die nicht blättern wollen gerne nochmal im vgl. zu der unwirklichen LISTE..!

Rucksack Deuter Trans Alpine 25 1070g
Raincover für Rucksack 61g
Geldbörse mit Krankenvers. Karte, Eurocard und Bargeld 86g 
Nokia Handy 5140i 100g ohne Ladegerät
Magnesium 5x Beutel Verla 300mg 26g 
Vaude Regenjacke 240g
Gore kurze Regenhose AlpX 196g
dünne/enge 100er Fleece Jacke Gr.M für Abends oder evtl. wenn kalt für unterwegs 254g
Helmtuch hab ich unter dem Helm 26g 
Pearl Izumi Ärmlinge 64g 
Pearl Izumi Beinlinge 125g
Softshell Windstopper Helmmütze 35g
ASSOS Windweste 189g
Salewa Trekkinghose dünne/leichte 3/4 Stoffhose 286g
Mammut Hemd kurz für Abend 163g
Ersatzsocken MTB Falke RU-6 26g
1x Unterhose für abends 32g
1x kl. Tube Zahnpasta 10g, Zahnbürste 5g, meiner Medizin, 2x 50ml Duschgel incls. Shampoo 127g
5x Powerbar Energieriegel 349g 
1x Topeak ALU Luftpumpe 118g

Gesamt = 3588g


So, soviel im vgl. zu meinen mir vorliegenden Sachen

Doch leider ist das für mich keine komplette Liste um 6/7 Tage mit dem MTB plus Rucksack durch die Alpen zu fahren

Mir würde zum anziehen noch folgendes fehlen:

- 1 Ersatz Trikot
- Lange wasserdichte Gummihandschuhe
- Schuhe für Hütte/Hotel/Pension
- 1 Shirt für abends
- 1 Ersatz kurze Radhose
- Knielinge
- 1x Ersatz Funktions-Unterhemd
- 1x dünne Windjacke mit 76g 
- Überschuhe Wind/Wasser/Warm z.b Shimano MTB Rain
- 1x wasserdichte Socken Seal Skin

Des weiteren an WERKZEUG:
- 2x Ersatzspeichen/Nippel, hab ich davon beim letzten gebraucht
- 1x Ersatzschaltauge
- 2x Sätze Bremsbeläge XTR
- 2x Kettenverschlussbolzen
- 1x Ersatzschlauch 95g
- 1x Kurbelblattschraube
- Flickzeug Park-Tool Pflaster die reichen
- Kabelbinder
- 1x halb leere/volle Flasche Kettenöl 40g
- Mini Tool Topeak mini6 mit zusätzlichem Kettennieter

Des weiteren als Sonstiges zu bezeichen wäre:
- 1 kurzes ABUS Schloss 60cm 
- Pers. Ausweiß
- Taschentücher TEMPO
- 1x Einweg Gummi Handschuhe

Des weiteren unter KÖRPERPFLEGE:
- Gesäßcreme
- Deospray klein 35ml 42g
- Sonnencreme LSF-20 30ml 38g
- Ein paar Tabletten, Nasenspray etc mit ca. 40g


Erste Hilfe--??? Da hab ich auch außer Pflaster NIX dabeieigentlich LEICHTSINNIG..

Als letztes noch das ESSEN:

- Getränkepulver 6x Tüten a 13g Inhalt Xenofit
- 6x Powerbar GEL


So das wäre es dannmehr fällt mir spontan nicht einich komme dabei auf fahrfertige 6,0kg auf dem Rücken..!



wenn ich ne excel Liste hier rein bekommen könnte würde ich die auch posten....bin ich leider zu doof dazu...


----------



## dubbel (9. Januar 2009)

ich schau mal, ob ich meine liste finde...


----------



## Alpennomade (9. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Veranstalter findest der Gepäcktransport auf die Hütten anbietet dann sag Bescheid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schau dir mal den Film von ulpbike an (lief auf 3Sat). Der Guide war, glaube ich, Mattesm. Ist schön zu sehen, wie eine Dame abends auf der Hütte mit einem riesigen roten Seesack beliefert wird. Vorher hat sie noch ein wenig gemosert, dass die Hüttenzimmer so spartanisch wären.   Die hatten auch einen leichten Tagesrucksack dabei.

Und noch was zu den Cola-Dosen: es gibt Touren, wo du den ganzen Tag gar nichts siehst, außer Berge und es abends erst auf eine Hütte geht. Dann sollte ordentlicher Proviant schon mit. Zu kaufen gibt es halt weit und breit nichts in den Hochregionen. Schwer vorstellbar, ist aber so.


----------



## powderJO (9. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich schau mal, ob ich meine liste finde...



du hast wirklich eine liste? im ernst - ich halte dieses akribische abwiegen, wieder abwiegen, nochmal abwiegen um jedesmal eine neue liste zu erstellen (womäglich auch noch so richtig beamtenhaft per exel-tabelle) für total übertrieben. ich stelle den rucksack vor den schrank und packe rein was ich brauche. dann setze ich den rucksack auf und entscheide ob noch was rein kann oder ob etwas raus muss. werkzeug, schlauch etc sind sowieso in der satteltasche und flaschen kommen ans bike. fertig.


----------



## dubbel (9. Januar 2009)

nein - keine liste mit gewichten, sondern eine auflistung mit allem drum & dran, damit ich nichts vergesse. 
gewogen hab ich bisher nur den komplett vollen rucksack.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (9. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Film von ulpbike an (lief auf 3Sat). Der Guide war, glaube ich, Mattesm. Ist schön zu sehen, wie eine Dame abends auf der Hütte mit einem riesigen roten Seesack beliefert wird. Vorher hat sie noch ein wenig gemosert, dass die Hüttenzimmer so spartanisch wären.   Die hatten auch einen leichten Tagesrucksack dabei.



Ok.... prima negativ-Beispiel.
Das muss aber nicht heißen das die Leute welche mit leichtem Rucksack über die Alpen fahren automatisch noch einen Gepäcktransport mit "Luxusgütern" haben müssen.


----------



## simplesaiman (9. Januar 2009)

möchte mir einen neuen 25-35l rucksack zulegen. natürlich so leicht wie möglich. hat jemand erfahrungen mit lightweight rucksäcken wie z.b. inov-8 race pro 30, inov-8 race elite 25 oder OMM Jirishanka 35RL MSC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (9. Januar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> du hast wirklich eine liste? im ernst - ich halte dieses akribische abwiegen, wieder abwiegen, nochmal abwiegen um jedesmal eine neue liste zu erstellen (womäglich auch noch so richtig beamtenhaft per exel-tabelle) für total übertrieben. ich stelle den rucksack vor den schrank und packe rein was ich brauche. dann setze ich den rucksack auf und entscheide ob noch was rein kann oder ob etwas raus muss. werkzeug, schlauch etc sind sowieso in der satteltasche und flaschen kommen ans bike. fertig.



Genau die habe ich mir gemacht...und ich finde es immer wieder schön nach jeder Transalp daran zu feilen, ändern, kaufen etc.

genau wie die Leichtbauer...die wiegen auch alles ab, und foto archiviert auf der Waage...

zu dem besitze ich noch eine komplette Übersichtsliste aller mir zur Vefügung stehenden Bikeklamotten mit den Realgewichten....leider ohne FOTO auf der Waage....

ich bin aber auch schon alt, mit anfang mitte 20 hätte ich die alle für BLÖD erklärt..aber so ändern sich im LEBEN nun mal die Ansichten und Interessen ..!


----------



## powderJO (9. Januar 2009)

die zeit, die du mit wiegen, tabellen, optimieren etc. verbringst soltest du besser nutzen, um biken zu gehen. dann könntest du auch mehr gewicht auf den berg schleppen...

ich glaube auch nicht, dass dein fetischismus was mit dem alter zu tun hat - ich bin wahrscheinlich älter als du dir vorstellen kannst.


----------



## clemson (9. Januar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> die zeit, die du mit wiegen, tabellen, optimieren etc. verbringst soltest du besser nutzen, um biken zu gehen. dann könntest du auch mehr gewicht auf den berg schleppen...
> 
> ich glaube auch nicht, dass dein fetischismus was mit dem alter zu tun hat - ich bin wahrscheinlich älter als du dir vorstellen kannst.



es ist doch vollkommen schnuppe...jedmm das was ihm spaß macht.....aber man muß ja hier in letzter zeit an fast allem nörgeln...
wenns nicht interressiert brauch man doch einfach nix schreiben.............


----------



## polo (9. Januar 2009)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> möchte mir einen neuen 25-35l rucksack zulegen. natürlich so leicht wie möglich. hat jemand erfahrungen mit lightweight rucksäcken wie z.b. inov-8 race pro 30, inov-8 race elite 25 oder OMM Jirishanka 35RL MSC?



das sind beides britische firmen, die in d wohl weitgehend unbekannt sind. probier's mal hier: http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/ (wenig mtborientiert, aber informativ).


----------



## simplesaiman (9. Januar 2009)

danke. die seite habe ich schon durchstöbert. nur findet sich dort nichts zur mtb-tauglichkeit der rucksäcke. ich sehe in den rucksäcken keinerlei nachteile zum biken. deshalb wundert es mich, dass jeder einen rucksack mit mindestens 1300g fährt und am bike auf jedes gramm achtet. macht für mich keinen sinn. ich bin zwar keine extremer gewichtsfetischist, wenn man aber fürs selbe geld was leichteres in derselben qualität bekommt, sehe ich darin zumindest keinen nachteil.


----------



## polo (9. Januar 2009)

zumindest bei dem omm mußt du gucken, ob der nicht zu lang ist und gegen den helm stößt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (9. Januar 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass mir normalerweise (bisher) keine Hosen spontan kaputtgehen, also nehme ich nur eine Radhose mit. Wenns die dann doch erwischt gibts für den Rest der Tour halt kein Polster mehr und es wird in der langen (Berg-)Hose weitergefahren.


... und im nächsten grösseren Ort Ersatz gekauft - das geht ja auch noch


jan84 schrieb:


> Was ich pers. garnicht verstehen kann ist wie man ohne gescheite Abendklamotten (lange Hose, tshirt & was flauschiges für oben und gescheite Schuhe) auf Tour gehen kann. DEN "Komfort" möchte ich z.B nicht missen und damit hat fürn Notfall auch nochn gewisses Klamottenbackup für die Tour


... und ist abends nicht der ALIEN in der Pizzeria - im modisch sehr bewussten Italien empfinde ich das als grosses Bedürfnis.


----------



## powderJO (9. Januar 2009)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> ...und ist abends nicht der ALIEN in der Pizzeria - im modisch sehr bewussten Italien empfinde ich das als grosses Bedürfnis.



ach komm', es geht doch nix über dufte duftende bikeklamotten  

ich habe aber auch keine lust darauf, abends im hotel oder restaurant in den bikeklamotten sitzen zu müssen, deshalb habe ich auch abendgardarobe im gepäck. 
übernachtet man aber konsequent auf hütten ist das eigentlich egal - sofern man nicht stinkt wie alter camembert (natürlich aus rohmilch!)

nochmal zu den gewichten: eigentlich müsste man ja  wenn man schon wiegt  die klamotten einmal sauber und einmal vollgeschwitzt wiegen, oder?


----------



## flocu (9. Januar 2009)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> möchte mir einen neuen 25-35l rucksack zulegen. natürlich so leicht wie möglich. hat jemand erfahrungen mit lightweight rucksäcken wie z.b. inov-8 race pro 30, inov-8 race elite 25 oder OMM Jirishanka 35RL MSC?



Ich hab den GoLite Ion 25L mit 260g und will den beim nächsten AX statt dem sackschweren Deuter Transalpine mitnehmen. 
Der Ion ist aber echt nur so n Sack ohne jeglichen Tragekomfort. Da darf dann nix Schweres mit.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (10. Januar 2009)

260gr. ist schon krass.....
Ist das Material Wasserdicht oder braucht es eine Regenhülle???


----------



## Alpennomade (10. Januar 2009)

Totaler Schwachsinn. Sorry.


----------



## besos (10. Januar 2009)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> ... und ist abends nicht der ALIEN in der Pizzeria - im modisch sehr bewussten Italien empfinde ich das als grosses Bedürfnis.



Dazu habe ich so eine Zip-Off-Hose (heißen die so?) dabei. Ist einigermaßen leicht und man kann je nach Temperatur auch mal die Hosenbeine wegmachen. Ansonsten ein Abend T-Shirt, das nicht stinkt. Nur wenns mal kälter ist, muß ich meine Bikejacke drüber anziehen. Aber mal ehrlich: In der Pizzeria kann man auch schon mal mit Bikeklamotten sitzen. Skrupel hab ich da eher, wenn man ein Hotel mit ein paar Sternen mehr erwischt hat und es abends candle light dinner gibt  Das war lustig.

Grüße,

Besos


----------



## polo (10. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> Totaler Schwachsinn. Sorry.



wat de buur nich kennt...


----------



## flocu (10. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> 260gr. ist schon krass.....
> Ist das Material Wasserdicht oder braucht es eine Regenhülle???



Nen Müllsack musste scho mitnehmen damits wasserdicht ist.
Das 2009er Modell ist anscheinend 25g schwerer, vielleicht ist da der Müllsack scho dabei (-;


----------



## Dieselwiesel (10. Januar 2009)

Also die Rucksackmodelle welche um 500gr. wiegen und so Aussehen als hätten sie ein brauchbares Tragesystem, könnten mich schon reizen.....


----------



## LiteHill 201 (10. Januar 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit dem Thema Alpen-X:

Kennt Ihr den deuter Futura 32? Den habe ich nämlich - ist eigentlich ein genialer Rucksack aber, ist der für so eine Tour zu gebrauchen? 

Zur Not habe ich auch noch meinen "Kofferraum" (Ortlieb: Packsack am Sattel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. Januar 2009)

Bekommst Du alles rein was Du brauchst ist er auch für nen AX zu gebrauchen


----------



## dubbel (11. Januar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> du hast wirklich eine liste?


am körper: 
- kurzarmtrikot
- funktionsunterhemd 
- kurze radhose
- socken
- ärmlinge
- beinlinge
- 2 powerbars
- helm, brille, schuhe, lange handschuhe 


im rucksack (mit trinkblase): 
- 1 t-shirt
- 2 unterhosen
- 1 hose für abends
- socken (zum wechseln bzw. für abends)
- windweste
- softshell-jacke, evtl. kurze regenhose
- funktionsunterhemd
- gore-socken
- helmmütze
- 5 powerbars
- waschkram 
- werkzeug / schlauch
- erste hilfe-set
- landkarten
- handy / geldbeutel
- stift

am beik: 
- nix


----------



## powderJO (11. Januar 2009)

sehr schön dubbel. auch wenn ich mich ein wenig wundere, dass du dir das bißchen zeugs nicht auch ohne liste merken kannst. wahrscheinlich besteht zwischen elefanten-gedächnis und yeti-hirn doch noch ein gewaltiger unterschied....?





LiteHill 201 schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr den deuter Futura 32? Den habe ich nämlich - ist eigentlich ein genialer Rucksack aber, ist der für so eine Tour zu gebrauchen?



wenn er genial ist, warum fragst du dann? wenn in der theorie 32 liter (die 32 steht doch für die füllmenge) reingehen reicht er auch für das mehrgepäck bei einer transalp. aber wie gesagt - wenn du ihn hast, kannst du dir die frage eigentlich selbst am besten beantworten.


----------



## stereotom (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo, das Thema Alpencross interessiert mich immer mehr. Nicht nur wegen den schönen Bergen, Trails und der Bezwingung der Etappen, sonder auch wegen der Herausforderung echt nur das notwendigste dabei zu haben.

Hab mir schon länger eine grobe Liste zusammengestellt. Die hab ich jetzt noch verfeinert. Die Liste ist für Übernachtungen mit Bad und Bett gemacht. Wenn das Wetter etwas schlechter ist, werden entsprechend Klamotten aus dem Rucksack genommen. Wenn alle keine steinalte Kette drauf haben, brauchts auch keinen Kettennietdrücker...

Höre gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge!


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Januar 2009)

@ stereotom: 
Wegen der Packliste: Futter und Riegel kriegt man auch entlang der Strecke. Man liest überall von "optimierten" Listen und in diesen optimierten Listen hat jeder "Tonnen" von Lebensmitteln mit. Wer plant bitte eine Scheibe Schwarzbrot zum Mitnehmen ein? Da man auch durch Ortschaften kommt, fährt man halt kurz bei einem Bäcker ran und drückt sich dort was rein. Ist ja schlimmer als ein Holländer mit seinem Wohnwagen.
So arm wirst wohl nicht sein, dass du dir kein Brot im Ausland leisten kannst?


----------



## stereotom (11. Januar 2009)

Hast schon Recht. Für die Ganze Tour alle Riegel mit zu nehmen macht keinen Sinn. Aber morgens vor der Tagestour möchte ich schon meine Riegel im Rucksack haben. Auch ein Schwarzbrot find ich gut, weil das Kohlenhydrate sind, die etwas Länger halten.

Was noch fehlt sind Beinlinge.


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> sehr schön dubbel. auch wenn ich mich ein wenig wundere, dass du dir das bißchen zeugs nicht auch ohne liste merken kannst. wahrscheinlich besteht zwischen elefanten-gedächnis und yeti-hirn doch noch ein gewaltiger unterschied....?


aber dafür kann ich schwer heben.


----------



## Jocki (12. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber dafür kann ich schwer heben.


 Womit das Thema "leichtes Gepäck" für Dich eh sekundär ist, oder?


----------

